# Hello form Ottawa



## Safarir (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

I am Charles from Ottawa and I have a small hobby shop in my garage. All of this started about 10 years ago when I bought a Maho MH400C that end-up having a bad spindle bearing and broken vertical head casting. To this day, I am still slowly acquiring more tool and expertise to be able, one day, to finally fix it.

Here is my a picture of my workshop:





*Graziano SAG12*
Very nice machine in pretty bad shape
About 13"x30"
Taper Attachment
Chinese SINO DRO, 1um scales
Chinese 40 position toolpost
Transmission replace with 3ph motor and VFD
Missing Steady-Rest and Follow Rest
Was dropped and repainted before I got it, I am still slowly rebuilding it.

*Excello 602*
9"x42" table
Beautiful machine in pristine condition
Missing spline shaft and coupler gear for power feed

*Maho MH400C*
Never ending project
Vertical Head (with bad bearings)
Horizontal Support Arm
4 axis rotary table
Electronic and Servo replaced (LinuxCNC)

*Other Tools*
Dake #3 Arbor Press
7.5HP Regenerative Blower Vacuum
Dewalt Air Compressor
10 HP Phase Converter
15 KVA 240/600 Transformer
Everlast PowerTIG 210EXT Welder
18"x24"x4" Surface Plate of unknown grade
Mahr 1240 Amplifier and LVDT Probes
Sunnen Bore Gages and Setting Fixture
Dumore Toolpost Grinder
Mars 2 SLA 3D Printer
I3 Clone  FDM 3D Printer
Some electronic equipment (Multimeter, Oscilloscope, Power Supply, Reflow Oven, ...)
One really patient wife

I got some of those tool for very cheap at auction and paid good money for other. I am always looking for a good deal and always willing to trade what I currently have. I am currently looking to add a nice surface grinder to my collection.

Those days, I am mostly interested in metrology and high precision work. I am interested in meeting other hobbyist in the region in person, send me a message.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

Hi Charles from Ontario south of Chatham. 

Very nice shop! Great attitude too. Well done! 

Although I'm jealous, I would never list my wife as a tool...... Mine can cook way better than I can (I burn water when I boil it), she has some very sharp tools in her kitchen, and she knows how to use them. I like my deep voice.


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 21, 2021)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont. Nice looking shop! Interesting way of mounting your readout .


----------



## Safarir (Dec 21, 2021)

Chip Maker said:


> Welcome from Peterborough Ont. Nice looking shop! Interesting way of mounting your readout .


I have been procrastinating on finishing my DRO mount. I have started to make a support that attach to the back of the carriage but never finished it. Now that you pointed this out, I really feel like I need to finish it.


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 21, 2021)

Safarir said:


> I have been procrastinating on finishing my DRO mount. I have started to make a support that attach to the back of the carriage but never finished it. Now that you pointed this out, I really feel like I need to finish it.



No worries! My wife says I'm the King of my nation! Procrastination!!


----------



## Safarir (Dec 21, 2021)

I just noticed the typo in the title, if someone know how to fix it, please let me know.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 21, 2021)

Safarir said:


> I just noticed the typo in the title, if someone know how to fix it, please let me know.



Get a premium membership, then you can edit your posts including the title any time.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

Don't worry about it.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 21, 2021)

Welcome from SK. Clean, neat shop, is that allowed?


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 21, 2021)

Nice machinery - you sure keep them clean as well.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 21, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Welcome from SK. Clean, neat shop, is that allowed?



I think you need to be a farmer to really appreciate just how clean dirty is and just how dirty clean is.


----------



## Canadium (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON! Nice shop!


----------



## combustable herbage (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Charles nice to have you in the group and nice shop you have.
I am in Ottawa as well (Greely) and I hope you enjoy your time in the group.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Dec 22, 2021)

Welcome from Gatineau you have a very nice and clean  shop.


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi Charles,

Hello from Winnipeg. You have a lovely workshop!!!


----------



## StevSmar (Dec 22, 2021)

Safarir said:


> 7.5HP Regenerative Blower Vacuum


I’d not heard of those before, they sound interesting as a way of combining a vacuum and a compressor!

I’m thinking I might get a small, quiet, compressor just for blowing chips off my lather (and future(?) mill…), however if this combines the best of both worlds then maybe it might allow me to combine woodworking dust collection with air supply?


----------



## Safarir (Dec 26, 2021)

Chip Maker said:


> Welcome from Peterborough Ont. Nice looking shop! Interesting way of mounting your readout .


Look at what you did to me









I still need to do some cable management: the cables will feed through the tube.


----------



## Darren (Dec 26, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Safarir said:


> Look at what you did to me



Haha!   I'd say offhand that was an outstanding push you got from @Chip Maker! The result looks simply awesome! 

I don't have a DRO on anything yet so I am jealous! Glad you were able to put it on your cross slide too. I'm still noodling how to do that.


----------



## Chip Maker (Dec 27, 2021)

Safarir said:


> Look at what you did to me
> View attachment 19244
> View attachment 19245
> 
> I still need to do some cable management: the cables will feed through the tube.


Awesome job! You have to feel good about that!


----------

